# Megabus CEO Talks Strategy



## rickycourtney (May 25, 2014)

This article has some parts that are specific to the new routes in Florida but he talks about online booking, the benefits to passengers of running few stations and who the companies target market is. It's an interesting read.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/os-cfb-talking-with-moser-20140525,0,4044975.story

(PS: I realize posting this is Swad's cue to remind us all how terrible the double decker Van Hool's are. :-D )


----------

